# can crested geckos eat apple sauce



## victor (Jun 11, 2008)

i am about to purchase a baby crested gecko.   in the next couple of hours and was wondering if i could feed it a small amount of apple sauce?:?


----------



## eelnoob (Jun 11, 2008)

Never kept one but pretty sure they can eat it, same with baby foods.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Jun 11, 2008)

Google says they can, but look for unsweetened/low sugar stuff, even if it's just a treat. Additional sugars are generally recommended against with cresties, same problem with some baby foods.


----------

